# Thok Mig-R



## tonyt73 (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.thok.com.au/shop/mig-r

Interested to know if anyone has one or tried one yet.

Comparable to Focus Jam 2 and Sam 2, Merida 140 and 160.

I notice the special anniversary edition runs 160f/150r and wonder if the Mig-R could do the same?

Anyway seems like a nicely spec'd bike for the price with an interesting battery mounting solution for handling purposes.


----------

